# Kodak Easyshare V8.2 Album Transfer Problem



## Gerry G (Dec 24, 2010)

Have been using Easyshare V6.4 on a Win XP PC to download and organize Pix from my Kodak Z700 camera. No problems. Have assigned all pix to various albums. 



Recently purchased a Win 7 PC and transferred pix files from XP to 7 PC. Downloaded Easyshare V6.4 to Win 7 PC and upgraded to V8.2.

Problem- when I open Easyshare on the Win 7 PC, all of the pix are there, but a number of the albums are missing. How do I migrate the album assignments? (Note- still have copies of everything on the XP).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

You might try the Kodak Forum.

What I'd do is check the help in Easyshare. I haven't used it for years but it use to be fairly complete.


----------

